# DRL's in a Sentra ?



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have a slight problem on my hands with my lights ... I am going to be moving to Canada in under a year and to have my car pass inspection I need to have day time running lights equipped and working ... Does anyone know how I can swap out my current stock lights and put in some DRL's ? Is it a lot of ghetto wiring or hard replacement work ?
(PS its a 97 Sentra GXE)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

ninty-9 sel has a good way to make your lights act like DRL's. You leave your lights on and they stay on the entire time.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> ninty-9 sel has a good way to make your lights act like DRL's. You leave your lights on and they stay on the entire time.


lol , ok thats a ... different ... answer , increadibly well though out 2 ... thx neways!


----------



## bluebirdb14 (Sep 30, 2004)

just get some fog lights and wire them as running lights. so whenever the car is on they are on. i have seen freinds wire them to a switch so when they shift thier automatic to drive they come on through a contact switch


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I would run your parking light relay through the cig lighter. They would come on every time you turned the car on and off when you took the key out... All you have to play with is one wire off of the parking lights relay.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

yea just cut the power cable on the lights right now and run it to a new relay of something that only works with the keys in (ie cig lighter) and your good to go..............your moving to canada?..........eh? :thumbup:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

pete2.0 said:


> I have a slight problem ... I am going to be moving to Canada in under a year


Make sure to watch strange brew lots before you go.... to get the language down.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Make sure to watch strange brew lots before you go.... to get the language down.


hes from canada lol.....hence his cars nick name "goose"


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hes from canada lol.....hence his cars nick name "goose"


ur all a bunch of haters :cheers: lol i have problems with the cig lighter idea ... my cig lighter is toast :thumbdwn: lol , my car (aka : "The Goose") is having issues lately ...


----------



## Electric Geek (Jun 23, 2004)

dont forget to add a FUSE when u rewire..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, I did a write-up that may work well enough. Check out my webpage below.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Yea, I did a write-up that may work well enough. Check out my webpage below.


yea if you have to have them on all day and night (yes hence drl i know) then you could do ninety-nines write-up and make the wire in the light control arm that controls the hedlights in a closed loop so you dont have a switch" on the steering colume for the lights that way you wont be able to turn them off thus it is legal but leave the wire for the high beams so you can control them :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd say if you left it on and left the lever there would they check anything other then just that when you start your car it came on. There are other things then just your cig lighter that you could wire to but that was just one way. Anything that has a fuse that comes on when you turn the key on will work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'll write you up a diagram, but I can't do anything until I get home. I'll make it so you can make them perminately leave them on or, if you want, wire them to a seperate (hidden) switch so that you can turn them off from time to time. It'll bypass the stock switch on the steering column, however you will still have use of your brights switch like normal.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Here's a basic idea of the system, however, it's not that simple. In order to work the brights, it needs to automatically cut out the lows or else you will be running too many amps. 

It will take no relays if you want a quick tap (although I recommend some diodes), 2 relays if you want an extra 'kill' switch, and up to 4 relays if you want it to work as if it were stock-installed (kill the lows when the highs are on).

If you would like, for $5+cost, I can make and ship you a working harness that you can tap into the headlight wires. If not, I'll write up a diagram.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Here's a basic idea of the system, however, it's not that simple. In order to work the brights, it needs to automatically cut out the lows or else you will be running too many amps.
> 
> 
> If you would like, for $5+cost, I can make and ship you a working harness that you can tap into the headlight wires. If not, I'll write up a diagram.


thats great i never thought of that that it has to cut off the lows and a hidden switch would be a good idea incase you have silverstars or something expencive like that that you dont want burned out really fast :thumbdwn:.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

done, here's the diagram:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

wow ! that diagram is WAY more than I hoped for in an answer to this post ! I really appreciate it !


----------

